# Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???



## tenchhunter (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo, Boardys!!!
So....ich hab da mal 'ne Frage!!!
Ich bin war Überlegen, meinem Bruder zum Geburtstag 'ne Angelrute zu schenken. Bin dann also los zum Angelgeschäft und hab mir dann mal ein paar angeguckt.Dann is mir die oben genannte Feeder ins Auge gefallen und gefallen hat sie mir auch sehr gut. Preislich lag sie so bei 45 €.
Was meint ihr, soll ich sie kaufen???


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Ich habe eine mit wg 145 g in 3,9, Rheintauglich ist die allemal und ich würde mir die immer wieder kaufen, muß aber dazu sagen das ich die fast ausschließlich in der Schonzeit gebrauche. Sonst ist für mich nur Spinnfischen angesagt.


----------



## Damyl (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Ich fische die in 3,60m jetzt schon knapp 3 Jahre. 
Kann sie auch nur weiter empfehlen...........bis jetzt keine Probleme.#6


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

aber...

denkst du, das du in Neumarkt eine "Rhein taugliche" Feederrute brauchen kannst???|uhoh:


----------



## tenchhunter (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> aber...
> 
> denkst du, das du in Neumarkt eine "Rhein taugliche" Feederrute brauchen kannst???|uhoh:


 

'na für'n Alten Kanal braucht man die sicher net.
Aber in unserer Altmühlstrecke gibtz teilweie Strömungen, die bis zu 100g schwere Futterkörbe voraussetzen und da mus ja auch noch Futter 'rein.
Und wenn am RMD-Kanal reger Schleusenbetrieb herrscht oder ein vollbeladener 'Dampfer' vorbeifährt, schaut man mit einem 40g Futterkörchen ganz schön alt aus.#h#h


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

naja....

aber deswegen sinds noch lange keine Verhältnisse wie in einem großem Strom wie der Rhein...

Ich würd da eher auf was alternatives setzen, was du auch im alten Kanal und in der Altmühl gut einsetzen kannst....


----------



## tenchhunter (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> naja....
> 
> aber deswegen sinds noch lange keine Verhältnisse wie in einem großem Strom wie der Rhein...
> 
> Ich würd da eher auf was alternatives setzen, was du auch im alten Kanal und in der Altmühl gut einsetzen kannst....


 

............okay, du bist da der Fachmann. Meinsd' dass ein wg. von 80g auch ausreicht???

PS: mein Händler hat gesagt, dass die Rute um 100-120g wirft, aber wenn du rheitauglich sagst liegt das wg. doch weitaus höher. Danke gfür den Hinweiss:m#6#h


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

ich kenn die Rute ja nicht, hab das nur oben gelesen, das sie als Rheintauglich eingestuft worden ist...

Halte mal bei Ebay oder so deine Augen nach der Bob Nudd Legend Power Feeder... das dürfte genau die Art Rute sein, die dein ganzes Spektrum abdecken kann...


----------



## arno (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> ich kenn die Rute ja nicht, hab das nur oben gelesen, das sie als Rheintauglich eingestuft worden ist...
> 
> Halte mal bei Ebay oder so deine Augen nach der Bob Nudd Legend Power Feeder... das dürfte genau die Art Rute sein, die dein ganzes Spektrum abdecken kann...


Muhaha, Du bist gut!
Der Tenchhunter fragt hier nach einer Rute die 45 Euro kostet und Du gibst ihm nen Tipp auf ne mindestens 180 Euro Rute!
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Zur Balzer Magic:
Ich habe eine im Keller stehen.
Da ist mir zum zweiten Mal das obere Teil abgebrochen(nicht die Feederspitze!)
Wenn es eine robuste, gute und günstige Feederrute sein soll, dann empfehle ich Dir lieber die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder.
Kost bei Askari keine 40 Euro!
180 Gr. Wg.
Damit kannst Du alles machen, angeltechnisch natürlich!
Ironie an:
Ach, ich hab vergessen, die taugt ja nicht, da sie einfach zu billig ist!


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Wieso die Spirit one ist ne sehr guter Stecken.

@Arno: verstehe ich nicht, habe mit meiner die derbsten Gewaltwürfe fabriziert, 100 g voll auf 80+ meter 

Ich habe einmal die Spitze der 1 oz geplättet, hatte nicht gesehen das sich die Schnur drum gewicklet hatte und abgezogen... Naja ein Feedertip kostet zum Glück ~10 €


----------



## arno (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wieso die Spirit one ist ne sehr guter Stecken.
> 
> @Arno: verstehe ich nicht, habe mit meiner die derbsten Gewaltwürfe fabriziert, 100 g voll auf 80+ meter
> 
> Ich habe einmal die Spitze der 1 oz geplättet, hatte nicht gesehen das sich die Schnur drum gewicklet hatte und abgezogen... Naja ein Feedertip kostet zum Glück ~10 €


Hallo Denni, das war ironisch gemeint!
Die habe ich auch aber die hat leider meine Autotür geknackt, sonst hält die aber wirklich was aus!
Aber nicht nur die ONE, sondern auch die normale Spirit!
Lol, mit der Spirit geh ich an die Ostsee zum Brandungsangeln, dafür, das die angeblich nichts taugt, hält die bombig und das seit drei Jahren!
Und an der Elbe in HH hab ich da schon 195 gr. mit abgeschossen!
No Problem mit der Spirit!


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Aso :q

Also 100 g plus Futter ~180g denke ich, aber das war der Rute Wurst

Die Sänger Ruten sind ebenfalls sehr gut, Kumpels fischen die und ich kan keine Vor/Nachteile zu der Balzer sehen, oki der Preis aber thats life


----------



## arno (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Warte mal ab, bis Du mal einen Aal drann hast, der sich festgesetzt hat, dann halte mal die Rute auf Dauerzug!
Die Balzer bricht, die Sänger hat das schon einige Male überlebt!


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Dauerzug hatte ich schon einige Male... naja egal gibt immer gute und nicht gute


----------



## arno (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Dauerzug hatte ich schon einige Male... naja egal gibt immer gute und nicht gute


Tja, so macht jeder halt seine Erfahrungen!
Huch ich wollte mal früh schlafen gehen.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Moin,#mir ist schon klar, das das keine Rute für 40 euro ist, deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben, er soll bei Ebay oder so mal die Augen offenhalten... Dort hab ich schon gesehen, das die Rute für 80 euro "verschenkt" worden ist....




arno schrieb:


> Muhaha, Du bist gut!
> Der Tenchhunter fragt hier nach einer Rute die 45 Euro kostet und Du gibst ihm nen Tipp auf ne mindestens 180 Euro Rute!
> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Zur Balzer Magic:
> ...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Ich finde die von Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern vorgeschlagene Rute ist überhaupt nicht Reintauglich,weil die hat nur 80g Wurfgewicht und das ist ein bisschen wenig


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

also erstmal lesen und dann schreiben......#q


es war doch nie die rede, das die Legend Power Feeder rheintauglich ist, oder???

außerdem hat die Power ein WG von satten 120 gr.


----------



## OnTheMove (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Nichts für ungut, aber ich finde auch ein wg von 120g für den Rhein (Worms bis Mainz) etwas zu wenig! ich kenn (außer Buhnen) Wenig passagen in dem bereich wo ich mit 120g Körben fischen kann, und dann auch nur bei niedrigen Pegel. Bei uns fängt die Sache  bei  140 g  an. Momentan muss ich bei leicht erhöhten pegel auf 180er Krallenkörbe zurückgreifen. 

Trotzdem ist für die Vorherbeschriebenen (Althmühl) verhältnisse die Legend Power Feeder ein Zuckerstückchen! Die sicher auch etwas mehr als 120g aushält. 

(PS ich bin eigentlich fast jede Woche min ein mal an Rhein, um neue sachen zu testen)


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Wie schon gesagt, ich würd ja die Power Legend nie u. nimma jemanden empfehlen, der im hartem Strom damit angeln will....

Für den Fall gibts ja zum Glück die KOC King, bzw. River bei uns im Programm 

aber diese Rute gibts halt "leider" nicht für 40 euro zu kaufen...


----------



## OnTheMove (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

Eine Rute auf die einige bei uns bei Barbenfischen.de schwören ist die Gute Alte Browning Syntec Feeder XXL, 420cm und 180g Wg. Das war eine sehr ausgewogene Rute mit super Preis Leistung verhältiniss. Nur für mich war der griff persöhnlich zu dunn. Ich selber hab meine Rhino DF Special XHFeeder mit 4,50cm und 200g Wg, Da man bei hochwasser eh selten weit raus muss kann man sie auch locker mit mehr als 200g belasten. Einziger nachtei an der Rute ist in meinen Augen das "hohe" gewicht des Blanks, wenn ich die Fischer erst am Platz hab und es schlag auf schlag geht, ist sie in meinen augen etwas plump da schwer. Sonst bin ich mit der Rute zufrieden.

Hast du mal die Syntec Force Feeder (4,20m 180g WG) getestet, so im vergleich zur alten Syntec XXL?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*

ich persönlich nicht, aber mir ist aufgefallen, das viele unserer Jungs in Österreich diese Rute in Einsatz haben...

Aber ich hab auch schon mit der KOC, die mit "nur" 140 gr angegeben ist, mit 160 gr körben auf 60 m Distanz gefischt...


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Balzer Magna Magic Heavy Feeder - eine Rute zum weiterempfehlen???*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ich finde die von Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern vorgeschlagene Rute ist überhaupt nicht Reintauglich,weil die hat nur 80g Wurfgewicht und das ist ein bisschen wenig



Ich bin der jenige der den Rhien ins Spiel gebracht hatte day ich die besagte Balzer am Rhein einsetze und damit schon einiges fabrizeirt hatte.


----------

